# Kioti 3054 won't move.



## rcowartbuilds (Sep 7, 2011)

I've got a 1998 Kioti 3054 that won't engage in any gear. I've gone through the steps on page 43 of owners manual for adjustment but still get no response from tractor. Any help on this problem would be great.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Does your PTO still work? Are your hydraulics working? Bye


----------



## rcowartbuilds (Sep 7, 2011)

BellarussBulldog, yes on the hydraulics, and I think so on the pto. I had my bush hog attached and running. Last used the hydraulics to lift the bush hog up so I could wench the tractor up on the trailer.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

If your PTO and hydraulics are working then it's not your clutch. My guess would be gear shift selector fork in top of transmission. Were you using the tractor at the time it stopped shifting? Bye


----------



## rcowartbuilds (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, I had my backhoe attachment on, I went to load/drive tractor up on trailer, tractor went up the ramp and stopped, rolled back down, never had this happen before, backed up a little & got a running start, tractor went up ramp onto trailer. Got over to the farm, tractor backed or rolled off trailer ( not sure which now) cut the back hoe lose & hooked up bush hog, as I cut grass I noticed each time I stopped tractor took longer and longer to take back off to working speed. It got to the point that if I gave the wheel a little push, tractor would take off. I tried adjusting the length of clutch rod but that has not helped the problem.
I've checked the thickness gauge between the thrust ball bearing and the release levers, if measuring the right spot, are in the allowances.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I could be that the pads on your clutch face plate are worn off or have oil on them. Strange for the rear PTO to still be working! Do you get a burny smell when using? Bye


----------



## rcowartbuilds (Sep 7, 2011)

BelarusBulldog, how much oil is to much? I stuck my finger in the side viewing hole and inserted a paper towel, both had a showing of oil, should the towel come out clean? I did check to make sure the PTO is working, and it is.


----------



## Franklin Howard (Feb 6, 2021)

rcowartbuilds said:


> I've got a 1998 Kioti 3054 that won't engage in any gear. I've gone through the steps on page 43 of owners manual for adjustment but still get no response from tractor. Any help on this problem would be great.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello Franklin. This thread is ten years old! You have quoted a previous post with now question of your own. Is there something you are trying to ask?


----------

